# Gimlets



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

ZZ, I have a set, got mine from Lee Valley. They are hard to find nowadays. Just another old useful tools that seems to have dropped out of fashion ….. these young-uns don't know what they are missing.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

I have been wanting some of these. Can you imagine putting a wood roof on a house and drilling 2 holes in every shingle, all day. My wrist would give out. But they would be great for the shop. I have one old one and love it. Thanks for posting the link Roger.


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

Just ordered a set with standard shipping it was $20.45. Thanks for the post. I know I will use them for a lot of small work..


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

a lot o times, old stuff, is good stuff!! like us!! hahaha I never knew these things existed. don't even know/remember how I found em, but, I sure do like em.. thnx again, fellas


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

I've got a set, built up over some years, of the old Marples ones.
The type with a turned wooden T type handle at the top.
Very handy !


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

Wonderful post Roger, I have always wanted to use these, thanks for the review!


----------



## oskarman (Jan 28, 2012)

i have had a set of gimlets for several years (got mine from Lee Valley as well) and use them quite often. very useful little tool.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Neat little tools, aren't they!!


----------



## Bstrom (Aug 30, 2020)

And here I thought a gimlet was just an old alcoholic drink…learn something new every day!


----------

